# Week of Jan 28th - Feb 2nd



## billski (Jan 30, 2013)

So Tim Kelly paints it as it is...

The roads were hell.. but the skiing was heaven. Now back to screwed up  weather for a couple days. But there is snow in the extended forecast  (what's new right?)

View attachment 7497


http://www.skitheeast.net/tv/episode/753094879/tk-snowcast-live-from-spruce-peak


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 1, 2013)

Things are looking much better for the weekend! Snow forecasted right through into Monday for Northern VT. Jay got 2-3 last night.

Sunday/Monday could be nice.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Things are looking much better for the weekend! Snow forecasted right through into Monday for Northern VT. Jay got 2-3 last night.
> 
> Sunday/Monday could be nice.



Lets hope...I do have monday off, should be low traffic too


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 1, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Lets hope...I do have monday off, should be low traffic too



Nice! You should have a great day Monday. Fingers crossed for some decent snowfall.

Looks like Cannon had potential for snow this weekend too.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

I hate to be pessimistic, but until we get a good 10-12 we will be skiing dust on crust.  My concern is that all this new snow will be dry and not stick, just to be scraped off.  I hope I'm wrong.

If we get some dumpage early next week (we've got a 50-50 shot for next sun/mon), I'm gone.  I'm heading to NVT next week anyways.

Superbowl sunday is a weird animal.  It's usually packed most of the day.  People still have enough time to get home for the game


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> I hate to be pessimistic, but until we get a good 10-12 we will be skiing dust on crust.  My concern is that all this new snow will be dry and not stick, just to be scraped off.  I hope I'm wrong.



A glass 1/2 empty kinda guy huh? =)

I'll take anything after the weather we had this week. Even dust on crust is better than 45-50 degrees and rain.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> A glass 1/2 empty kinda guy huh? =)
> 
> I'll take anything after the weather we had this week. Even dust on crust is better than 45-50 degrees and rain.



 I didn't say I'd stay home.  I always ski with a glass half full.  I am painting it as I've seen it play out the last few years.  Just saying I'm not expecting anything stellar to ski on this week.  Still hoping for more...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> I didn't say I'd stay home.  I always ski with a glass half full.  I am painting it as I've seen it play out the last few years.  Just saying I'm not expecting anything stellar to ski on this week.  Still hoping for more...



Yes you're right this isn't going to be anything major. I'm just glad winter is back!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2013)

We bagged SR tomorrow.  I will be at Cannon on Sunday for a few hours before the game hopefully.


----------



## Kid Kid Kid (Feb 1, 2013)

Will be at Jay this wkd, need more snow, heard there might be some coming.  Anybody know ?


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh joy, the cape and So. CT will get the snow this weekend.  Lovely!

http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html

Maybe an inch or two up north.  Where's the @#$@# moisture?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Oh joy, the cape and So. CT will get the snow this weekend.  Lovely!
> 
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html
> 
> Maybe an inch or two up north.  Where's the @#$@# moisture?



The weather just isn't getting any better, I need to stop looking.....its making me Insane !

Accuweather has Rain  / Ice events through the next few weeks...if you can believe the long range, although its saying snow shower / flurries this weekend. We need a Storm, not the flurries shit.
Hope Accuweather is wrong...........


----------



## tomcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey they got up to 5 inches in Delaware.  With a state high elevation of 400 some odd feet I know where I'm going.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2013)

Yet more fugly stuff except where the LES is raging    .... Road trip Bill. SNOW RIDGE has the goods !


----------



## Puck it (Feb 2, 2013)

Beech Mt. Resort got 5-7" and they have a reported 52" base.  Resorts around are only reporting 30" bases. WTF!


----------

